# mounting my new samsung YP-K5 mp3 player

## suicideducky

ok i just replace my ipod mini with a samsung YP-K5 mp3 player, which supports OGG  :Very Happy: 

and ive jsut plugged it into my Gentoo system

before i plugged it in i ran

 dmesg | grep -i usb

and then after i also ran

 dmesg | grep -i usb

and the difference was the following lines

```
usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

and i have just emerged usbutils

and ran

```
gentoo-tux ~ # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 04e8:505a Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 045e:0053 Microsoft Corp. 

gentoo-tux ~ # 

```

and my device is 

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 04e8:505a Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd "

so how do i mount it?

usually whenever i plug a usb device in i jsut run

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
```

and then use umount to unmount it.

gentoo doesnt automount for me.

i really want to get my mp3 player working and i can tell its connected because of the output by my commands and because it (the mp3) is charging.

anyhelp is greatly apprechiated. thanks again, Ducky

P.S. if i cant get it working, i may have to turn to ubuntu or even.... windows! (on my dads pc  :Very Happy: )

----------

## neekibo

I have a Samsung YP-U1, and I get from dmesg:

```
usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Samsung   Model: YP-U1             Rev: 0100

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 04

SCSI device sdb: 254720 2048-byte hdwr sectors (522 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 3e 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 254720 2048-byte hdwr sectors (522 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 3e 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

1.) As you can see I am using EHCI which means USB 2.0. And if I am right u are using USB 1. If you have USB2.0 make sure you have CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD enabled in your kernel.

2.) You don't have the usb-storage/scsi output that I have.  Make sure you have 

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE ( Device Drivers -> USB support )

and CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD  (Device Drivers -> SCSI device support -> SCSI device support)

enabled.

----------

## suicideducky

i have

USB_STORAGE enabled as a module

and

USB_EHCI_HCD enabled

although i only have usb1, not usb2.0

i also have

BLK_DEV_SD enabled

hmm so now what?

----------

## suicideducky

although after poking around in there genkernel thinks ive changed something, so its now rebuilding the kernel.

did i mention i have genkernel ?  :Very Happy: 

but dont think this will solve the problem at all.

thanks again, Ducky

----------

## vandien

Hey, I have a Samsung YP-Z5. Sometimes (pretty rarely) it will fail to connect like this. If you watch the display it will hang at "Connecting..." for a while before giving up. Usually I try another usb port or plug it in again and it works. It should be as easy as "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1"

Assuming you can get it mounted, try updating the firmware from Samsung.

----------

## suicideducky

i usually use mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1

but when this is plugged in it doesnt appear as sda1 it appears as something like usbdev1.2*

thanks, Ducky

----------

## suicideducky

 *vandien wrote:*   

> Hey, I have a Samsung YP-Z5. Sometimes (pretty rarely) it will fail to connect like this. If you watch the display it will hang at "Connecting..." for a while before giving up. Usually I try another usb port or plug it in again and it works. It should be as easy as "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1"
> 
> Assuming you can get it mounted, try updating the firmware from Samsung.

 

mine doesnt ever freeze. it shows the connecting icon, then starts charging the battery. and appears as /dev/usbdev1.4* but i cant mount it as that! i cant mount it at all, grr this is driving me insane but its such an awesome mp3.

i just installed wine and im going to try to isntall the software that comes with it to see if that will detect it.

any other suggestions?

thanks, Ducky

----------

## vandien

update the firmware?

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317863

----------

## suicideducky

i updated the firmware with version 1.05 but not the taiwanese version, but the NZ(local) version. its still 1.05 but it doesnt appear in gentoo as sda1 or anything like that.

----------

## vandien

It looks like the YP-K5 uses MTP (search google for yp-k5 mtp):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Transfer_Protocol

This means it wont show in linux as a /dev/sd* device. Specifically look at the Drawbacks and Implementations sections of the above link.

----------

## suicideducky

i tried following the guides at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=350320 but more specifically http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273137

and i still cant get it working (didnt get the zip file from that page though, but i may try that soon because i am desperate to get my baby working)

----------

## suicideducky

ok well the zip in that forum doesnt work because its for amarok 1.4.4 not 1.4.5 (latest version)

so im still screwed.

i dont want to have to return to windows just to support my YP-K5!

thanks, ducky.

----------

## vandien

I don't understand.. did it not work just emerging amarok with the "mtp" use flag turned on?

----------

## suicideducky

ok the exact code i typed in to install amarok was the following;

```
 USE="mtp libmtp libnjc" emerge amarok libmtp libusb
```

i installed every program that was mentioned in the ubuntu forum pretty much, because first i ran

```
USE="mtp" emerge amarok
```

 but that didnt work so then i unmerged amarok and used the above code.

still doesnt work.

----------

## suicideducky

but how do i access media devices in amarok? under the devices tab there is nothing. it just expects me to know the pre-mount command or sumthing and then under settings it doesnt autodetect it at all.

----------

## vandien

That _should_ be all you need to do... Have you see this page?

First make sure you have libusb-0.1.12 installed. Then try the command "mtp-detect" with your device plugged in. It you don't get any output, try creating the udev rules in the above link. Sorry I can't be of more assistance, I've never used amarok or an MTP device.

Also, in case you weren't aware, using "USE=" to emerge things is not recommended. It's okay for testing (with -p), but you should add the use flags you want to either the global /etc/make.conf or on a per-package basis in /etc/portage/package.use -- read "man portage" for more information.

----------

## hypnotic

Hi ducky -

Rest easy in knowing that the YP-K5 *can* be used with Linux because I just got mine working with Amarok.  Here's a step-by-step. This should help anybody who has an MTP player. I haven't figured out how to get the Amarok auto-detect to work yet.

1) First make sure you've got libmtp installed.  For Gentoo users, emerge libmtp.  Non-Gentoo users are on their own.

2) You should now be able to plug the player in and see it. Issue the following command. mtp-detect. If it says "No MTP Devices", that's the first thing you need to fix. This is where I was stuck for quite a while. Manually adding the YP-K5 to the udev rules did not help me. But after an "emerge --sync", "emerge avDNu" cycle, it magically started working. Incidentally, modifying the udev rules isn't necessary on an up-to-date Gentoo system because the new udev rules know about the YP-K5.

3) Once you've got mtp-detect working, you should be able to do mtp-files or mtp-tracks to see a list of tracks on your device. There are several other mtp commands. (Type mtp- and hit Tab a couple times to see a list)

4) Here's one last check you can make. This instruction is for udev users. Anybody still using devfs may or may not find it helpful. Watch the the contents of your "/dev" directory as you plug in and unplug the player. You should see a device being added and deleted. In my case it's named "libmtp-usbdev1.4". (ducky - based on your earlier posts, it sounds like yours is currently named "usbdev1.4" but I'll bet if you emerge libmtp your name changes to match mine.) This name changes for me every time I remove and add the device. 

5) Now for Amarok. You need to make sure Amarok has mtp support built-in. Gentoo users can emerge -pv amarok. Look at the flags listed. Make sure it says "mtp" and not "-mtp". Not sure how non-Gentoo users can check this.

6) Now go to the Media Devices section in Amarok's configuration dialog. You can try Autodect to see if it works. Mine doesn't. So I clicked "Add device". There are three fields in the dialog, but you only need to use two. For the plugin, select MTP Media Device. If it isn't there, I think that means your Amarok wasn't compiled with MTP support. For the name, use anything you want ("YP-K5" for example). You can leave the mount point empty - mine won't even let me change it.

7) Finally, plug in your player. Go to the "Devices" tab in Amarok. There should be a drop-down list near the top. Select "MTP Media Device". Then click "Connect". After that you should be able to see your playlists, tracks, and so on.

Good luck.

edited for clarity

----------

## darjeeling

Hi guys,

Just buyed a Samsung YP-K3 and the device is not detected. Hypnotic I have followed your advices with no success.

```
orion linux # mtp-detect

No MTP devices.

No devices.
```

I've noticed that we can only emerge libmtp Release 0.1.3 through portage (even unmasked) and the project is now at Release 0.1.5... using this latest release may could help.

Anyone in the same situation ?

Need Help!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Thanks. Excuse my english, this is not my first language.

If you want to see this new player : http://www.samsung.com/ca/products/mp3player/mp3player/yp_k3jabxac.asp

----------

## hypnotic

Sorry but I don't know how to help. The only thing I can suggest is to make sure the device is detected on the USB bus. Run dmesg and look at the output. Then plug in the player and run dmesg. You should see new entries every time you plug in and unplug the device. If that isn't working, the MTP won't work.

I have a second machine and I was unable to get it to work so I'm still looking for solutions.

----------

## DirtyHairy

My girlfriend has a Samsung YP-K[something I can't remember right now], and it works well as an USB mass storage device (although there seems some firmware bug causing it to break the connection when there is no traffic for some time). I have googled around before buying it and, however, it depends on a recent version of the firmware to implement this which you can download from SAMSUNG. The european version I bought (I'm from germany) already had it installed, so it was plug&play basically...  :Smile: 

----------

## darjeeling

I've checked my firmware version and it's up to date : ver. 1.04... When I plug the K3 and run dmesg I see this output :

```
usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

But connecting the device with amarok doesn't work...

----------

## BitJam

Some usb 2.0 devices will not work with a usb 1.x connection.

Perhaps all the failures are on computers that only support usb 1.x.

----------

## hypnotic

A couple of things.

This is not a USB 1.1 vs USB 2.0 issue in my case. On one machine it failed and then it worked. On another it just didn't work. Both machines are USB 2.0 capable.

Regarding the firmware, the last time I checked, the most recent US version of my YP-K5 firmware did not support UMS (USB Mass Storage). However, there was a newer UMS supporting firmware on the Taiwanese website or somewhere. I chose to try to solve the MTP problem rather than install the UMS firmware - for no particular reason. At some point I'll probably change my mind.

Finally, a long shot. I doubt this will help. I've noticed that my player will hang if I unplug the USB cable from the PC before I unplug the Samsung from the cable. This always requires a hard reset of my Samsung. So you might try experimenting with plugging things in a different order. I always plug the cable into the PC first, then plug in the Samsung, transfer the files, unplug the Samsung, and then remove the cable from the PC. Actually I usually leave the cable plugged into the PC.

----------

## darjeeling

Hello, I just posted a message in the forums for those of us who have a YP-K3 and who wish to get rid of MTP mode.

Just follow this link : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-556945-highlight-ypk3.html

Have fun   :Laughing: 

----------

